# what are your top 10 celebrity?



## stiffanbond (Jun 15, 2010)

My top celebrity ten are:

1) Ricki Martin
2) Brad Pitt
3) George Clooney
4) Elvis 
5) Bon Jovi
6) Cher
7) Tina Turner
8 ) Ellen Degeneres
9) Oprah 
10) Mother Theresa.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd like to welcome you to HHC but also remind you that this is a hedgehog forum for the discussion of hedgehogs and their care. None of you posts so far have been about hedgehogs. Perhaps you could tell us a bit about your hedgehog or if you have any hedgehog questions we are here to answer them.


----------



## Helenkathehedgehog (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah I agree this is no help to anyone so please respect the propose of the forum


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting, this thread is from 2010 so it's 7 years old.


----------

